# What height is most attractive on men?



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

0


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

5'10" and taller


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Becky said:


> 5'10" and taller


 :ditto


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never really been picky about the height of anyone that I dated in the past but... that said, I voted *5'4" - 5-6"* because I've found that it's actually nice to be around someone who's closer to my size... I'm 5', btw...


----------



## winnipegjets (Oct 1, 2007)

whooohooo. I'm 6'2! Anyway, I read somewhere that on average the taller a man is, the more attractive he is viewed by the opposite sex.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I voted 6'1 to 6'3. I am 5'7 so I think I am tall for a girl, which is probably why I think this....but then again my husband is 5' 9 so I guess it really doesnt mean too much to me!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Where's the option for all of the above? I find guys of all different heights can be attractive.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Around my height. I'm only, like, 5'1" or something ( 5'3" if I lie, which I do. So, we'll go with 5'3"). I really don't want to -during a romantic scenario that I would surely have to be beyond drunk to fully experiece- attempt to gaze amorously into my lover's eyes only to realize, in a fleeting moment of clarity, that I'm staring straight into his nipples. 
Wait, hold on, that sounds sort of sexy, actually.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Drella said:


> Around my height. I'm only, like, 5'1" or something ( 5'3" if I lie, which I do. So, we'll go with 5'3"). I really don't want to -during a romantic scenario that I would surely have to be beyond drunk to fully experiece- attempt to gaze amorously into my lover's eyes only to realize, in a fleeting moment of clarity, that I'm staring straight into his nipples.
> Wait, hold on, that sounds sort of sexy, actually.


what if he has gynecomastia?


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, I'm only 5'7", but since I look very young, and I'm slim, I don't think I'd look very good if I was too tall. I think I'd want to be 5'9".

If there's anything positive with being only 5'7", it's that I'm not any shorter.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

6ft or taller.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

according to these womens, i must be a damn good looking man.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES! :boogie :boogie :boogie - 6'3" babe-eeeeeee! :lol
My height seems to be in the popular realm, too. Where are they in real life? :fall


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Come on 5'7.... gogogo


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfdf


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Me = 5'6. Well those results explain a lot. At least I save money on food.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Formerly Artie said:


> If there's anything positive with being only 5'7", it's that I'm not any shorter.


 :sigh



jaayhou said:


> Me = 5'6. Well those results explain a lot. At least I save money on food.


Yes, they do. We do have that on all the tall people, I guess.

I'm shorter than both of you.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 6'0", yet still nobody wants me.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > 5'10" and taller
> ...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I personally prefer midget size. Preferably waist height.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

If you happen to be about 12 feet tall, then I'm your man. You should probably also contact the Guiness World Record people.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> I personally prefer midget size. Preferably waist height.


Wow, for real?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I prefer my biotches to be waist height as well. So... that's like 2.2 feet tall for me.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....oops, I think I got my self into trouble :um 

I really did not mean it in a bad way, though I can see how it could be taken in a bad way. -Meant it more as a joke, even if a pretty crass and silly one.

But I apologise. Maybe it was just in bad taste. :duck... :flush

...oh and yeah, if a guy made a similar comment about women, I'd be pretty grossed out. Unless, I knew his sense of humor and he wasn't being so serious...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm on the verge of making some really dirtyjokes, so I'll refrain.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

A friend of mine who live interstate just sent me an email with a pic of her and her new boyfriend. He is 6 foot 2 and she is about 5 foot 2!! They look great together!

She's that little Asian chick with a similar personality to Elaine from Seinfeld -the one that hits me when she gets excited. She's gorgeous! And she'd always joke with me about me and her, that I should have been a boy and that the two of us would be perfect for each other!  

We'd also joke -ok, I would :lol a little, and she'd hit me!- about her short stature if she should ever get a tall boyfriend....
And I'd say, could you imagine if you came down to his waste? He'd be like: this is perfect! ....then of course she punch me. :yes 

We basically abuse each other. ...It's one of the coolest relationships I've ever had!!!! :duel = :love -But, she's a Leo and I'm an Aries, and it's supposed to be like that.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Did you ever hit her back? Girl fight!!! 

:duck


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....Nah!! That'd be way too easy :no ....and I'm simply too much of a gentleman to pick on someone smaller than me ...although...I won't say she was/is defenseless.... :lol 

And if you're looking to hear a few girl-on-girl action stories, I have plenty of them... We went to school together and were Catholic School girls. There are plenty of times when she'd chase me around the school grounds. Usually she somehow got the notion into her evil little head to either pull up my dress (which she actually did one day in class in front of everyone :? ops ....) Or otherwise she'd (pretend? :con ) to try to grope me in some way or rather and chase me round everywhere. And then there were all the times that she'd pat me on the but. And the rest of the time, her and a whole bunch of us would just have water fights.

...that's what happens when there are no males around and not enough good looking young male teachers to go round. :lol 

So, you see, it very much works both ways. And when we "abuse"  each other, it's a mutual thing :b .

Towards the end of my second last year of high school when we'd get rid of these annoying apron things that they used to make us wear, I got little Xuan (that's her name) to put her hand on the spot where one of my breasts would be and traced it. ...all the girls were a little shocked (specially cos her had is so small it was obvious whose it was!) and everyone else was doing it after that! However, the rest weren't game enough to do a 'chest hand print' and opted for a but one instead.

....what can I say- Catholic School Girls pretty much says it all :eyes 

....I remember when Xuan, a few years back, was considering becoming a nun. -All I could picture in my mind was this little Asian chick in a habit running round trying to grope someone...!!!! :rofl ....oh, she's beautiful!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Oh, those Catholic School Girls.... You can try to control them, but it only makes it worse. :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

You want to hear something weired: not only did she just email me yesterday with a pic of her and her boyfriend -his legs going for miles and hers not even touching the floor under the park bench they were sitting on ...but I got anothe email from her today telling me how she had just told Jason (her bf) all about me and her in highschool!

.....freaky hey? ...Like we have this link or something!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Most of the poll results are wrong. The correct answer was: Ardrum's height.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Between 5'4" - 5"8 - I'm 5'4"


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it when people are my height cause they never are (I'm 6'3"). I'm not often attracted to men but I voted anyway.

I used to talk to this girl in high school who's 4'10". If we were walking down the hall together it was insane.

I really just want to be short again. I want my old body back. Or else I'd just like a new one. Whatever.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

So apparently i fall into one of the most attractive height brackets. Yay? Least i got one thing going for me.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

That's very specific


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i really like hugging very tall or very short guys (tall as in 6'-6'5" and short as in 5'4"). i'm not sure why i like both polar opposites but i do. honestly though height isn't that big of a deal, i don't really want to vote because i wouldn't say that a specific height makes someone more or less attractive.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

I voted 5'10" - 6'0". Tall, but not freakishly so.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

There isn't an option for this, but I don't really care. I've never perceived height (being tall or short) as attractive or unattractive.

The only way in which it could possibly make a difference to me is that if there was a big difference (I'm barely over 5'0")... it would be kind of hard to kiss standing up lol, but that's not really a big deal. 

I have a friend in the States who's 6'7", imagine us standing together :lol 

Michael Stivik: "when we're dancing.... chest to cheek" :lol


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

eagleheart said:


> There isn't an option for this, but I don't really care. I've never perceived height (being tall or short) as attractive or unattractive.
> 
> The only way in which it could possibly make a difference to me is that if there was a big difference (I'm barely over 5'0")... it would be kind of hard to kiss standing up lol, but that's not really a big deal.
> 
> ...


I'm 6'0, I hope that's not too tall for you to kiss ops


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been most attracted to men who are about 5'4" to 5'9". 

I'm 5'2".


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

GordonGecko said:


> I'm 6'0, I hope that's not too tall for you to kiss ops


Not at all! I'd kiss you no matter what :kiss ops


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> I've been most attracted to men who are about 5'4" to 5'9".
> 
> I'm 5'2".


Good, I'm in luck (5'8").


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm 5'10 so ideally I'd like someone taller than me. I've since learned that that's unrealistic. Damned genetics.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> I'm 5'10 so ideally I'd like someone taller than me. I've since learned that that's unrealistic. Damned genetics.


What's wrong with us poor unwanted short guys? Is it possible for anyone to get past a physical attribute requirement? (Not just you, don't feel singled out.)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

5' 11' right here!!!!! :lol


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

ericj said:


> bezoomny said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 5'10 so ideally I'd like someone taller than me. I've since learned that that's unrealistic. Damned genetics.
> ...


I said "ideally" and mentioned how unrealistic it was. Being a poor unwanted giant girl (I've been this tall since about the 5th grade) isn't too fun either, remember the stereotype goes both ways, a lot of men want women shorter than them.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> ericj said:
> 
> 
> > bezoomny said:
> ...


I am 5'8; I would not mind dating a tall girl or even a giant girl, not that I think 5'10 qualifies as giant for a woman. I just feel more intimidated by taller people usually.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ericj said:


> bezoomny said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 5'10 so ideally I'd like someone taller than me. I've since learned that that's unrealistic. Damned genetics.
> ...


You and I should start up a hobbit-style condos business for people who are 5'6" and below (smaller doors, shelves, ceilings, etc). Hmm... I'm guessing such a height requirement would be illegal though.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ardrum said:


> ericj said:
> 
> 
> > bezoomny said:
> ...


i think they do this in japan. the majority of poeple there are short so they make house/building to match there height.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

ardrum said:


> You and I should start up a hobbit-style condos business for people who are 5'6" and below (smaller doors, shelves, ceilings, etc). Hmm... I'm guessing such a height requirement would be illegal though.


I had considered something similar in the past. Building code in the lower 48 (probably HI, too) almost certainly prohibits constructing such buildings, in spite of the fact that cutting even a foot in height from the ceilings of all buildings would save large amounts of energy every year.

There's no prohibition against height discrimination, which is rampant in most of the world (much like age discrimination against young people).


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ericj said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > You and I should start up a hobbit-style condos business for people who are 5'6" and below (smaller doors, shelves, ceilings, etc). Hmm... I'm guessing such a height requirement would be illegal though.
> ...


You and I are both 5'5" right?

We could move to San Francisco...

http://www.naafa.org/fatf/sf_height_weight.html


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

The results of this poll should be encouraging, as I fall into the "most attractive" height bracket at 5'10" (possible 5'11", it's been some time since I measured). I still feel awfully small however, but that's mostly in my head. The truth is that I take up a good bit of space. :b


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

ardrum said:


> You and I are both 5'5" right?


I'm a bit above that, but not much. There is speculation that I may have grown a bit, but it has not been confirmed. Regardless, clearly below the "most attractive" height.



> We could move to San Francisco...
> 
> http://www.naafa.org/fatf/sf_height_weight.html


It looks like that's primarily focusing on weight. If you read it closely, there are guidelines for weight that are clear while height is only mentioned occasionally in association with weight. Apparently this is mainly to protect short and overweight people that are against people of the same weight that are taller and therefore appear thinner.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i wish i were 6'


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This actually sounds like pretty inclusive definition:

"Height is a numerical measurement of total body height, an expression of a person's height in relation to weight, or an individual's unique physical composition of height through body size, shape, and proportions. 

'Height' encompasses, but is not limited to an impression of a person as tall or short regardless of numerical measurement. The length of a person's limbs in proportion to the person's body may create an impression that the person is short, tall, or atypically proportioned, independent of numerical measurements of height."

I used control-F to find all instances of the word "height," and it seems to apply very well to protecting people of any height, without a necessary regard for weight as well.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm already 6'1", I hope I don't grow anymore. Ideally I'd like to be about 5'11 but luckily I'm not too paranoid about my height.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

My cousin who is 5 feet 9 used to think that he is too short and wished that he was taller, is currently dating a Vietnamese woman who told him that by Vietnamese standards he would be considered tall. So ofcourse that was a big boost to his ego.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

winnipegjets said:


> whooohooo. I'm 6'2! Anyway, I read somewhere that on average the taller a man is, the more attractive he is viewed by the opposite sex.


That's tall....i like that. What is the range you would prefer a guy to be


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

bezoomny said:


> I said "ideally" and mentioned how unrealistic it was. Being a poor unwanted giant girl (I've been this tall since about the 5th grade) isn't too fun either, remember the stereotype goes both ways, a lot of men want women shorter than them.


But would you really be interested in someone who is shorter than you


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, pretty ancient thread. Anywho... 

*sigh*

My height depresses me.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I posted in this, before that thing that happened that damaged me. It's good that thing that happened that damaged me happened to make me a better person.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

^how tall are you?

For me, guys around 5'8" - 6'


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

5'10 is ideal. I don't really like guys over 6'. They look like another species. And under 5'6 is too short.

I'm 5'3.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm about 6' tall.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I picked the tallest option for aesthetics, since I'm tall. In reality it doesn't matter though, as long as a short guy wouldn't mind me towering over him. Short guys are cute but they don't seem to like us tall girls. :/


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

At least 5' 10" is nice.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Around the same height as me , which is 5'4. Its kind of a turn off if a guy is a lot taller than me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

23 votes. Good I'm safe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Around the same height as me , which is 5'4. Its kind of a turn off if a guy is a lot taller than me.


Hooray a woman who isn't interested in tall men.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Anything taller than me really; i'm just over 5'6 (i'm 5'6 and a half!!), so from 5'8 onwards.

I happen to wear high heels when i get dressed up (not very often), so make that 6'0 :lol

Anyways it doesn't matter, it ain't really a dealbreaker.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Around my height, or even taller. :I


----------



## eissejtsuj (Sep 5, 2011)

6'0 or taller. Anything under 6'0 on a man is short IMO. Especially in my neck of the woods lol. Not that I don't date shorties I just prefer a man taller than me in heels.


----------



## LilianaAbby (Mar 27, 2010)

I’m 5’10”, so I’ll say someone around my height or taller


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay I'm 6'2 and a half 

Thanks ladies.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Yay I'm 6'2 and a half
> 
> Thanks ladies.


Pretty tall


----------



## spammer1234141 (May 22, 2012)

This poll is biased because sometimes the height preference is dependent on the height of the voter. There's a chance that most of the voters are tall. It is natural for a girl to want a male taller than them. Thus, 6'1 - 6'3 would be the only option to choose. As a result, most of the participants voted 6'1-6'3. I'm not saying that this hypothesis is true, but there's a good chance that it might be. So don't take the poll too seriously. This isn't the only bias I found. I won't go over them though because there are a lot. By the way, I'm 5'9.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like women all heights.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

TylerVo said:


> This poll is biased because sometimes the height preference is dependent on the height of the voter. There's a chance that most of the voters are tall. It is natural for a girl to want a male taller than them. Thus, 6'1 - 6'3 would be the only option to choose. As a result, most of the participants voted 6'1-6'3. I'm not saying that this hypothesis is true, but there's a good chance that it might be. So don't take the poll too seriously. This isn't the only bias I found. I won't go over them though because there are a lot. By the way, I'm 5'9.


Pretty much this. Most of the couples I see, the guy is only a few inches taller.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

wow..another resurrected thread. Pretty cool that it's still here 
I actually don't like the limited poll options.
I chose the closest to my height range because it's the most comfortable.
I don't mind shorter guy as long as they don't mind me towering with high heels, and i don't mind taller guys as long as we can still go many place together without him suffering having to bend all the time. Taller guys means i have to exert more effort to grab, jump or ask to kiss. That's inconvenient.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm just under 6'3, so I'm glad to see that's the most picked option.. well aside from being a dude


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

eissejtsuj said:


> 6'0 or taller. Anything under 6'0 on a man is short IMO. Especially in my neck of the woods lol. Not that I don't date shorties I just prefer a man taller than me in heels.


Wearing heels has a completely unfair advantage in making girls look tall.....so dont give up just yet in guys that 5'10....hehe


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

I guess around 5'7"? Lol idk. 6 feet and up is too tall for me since I'm only 5 ft. I don't want someone way taller than me and its nice to not feel like a child by being with someone shorter than average. Feels more equal =)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It's not how tall or short a man is but whether or not his feet reach the floor.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I just missed out on the elusive 5'10"-6" height club by an inch.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd say around 6'. Hey that's my height.:lol


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Ugh, I wish I hadn't clicked on this topic. uke


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

brb. I have 30 profiles to click on. :b


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

tranquildream said:


> I guess around 5'7"? Lol idk. 6 feet and up is too tall for me since I'm only 5 ft. I don't want someone way taller than me and its nice to not feel like a child by being with someone shorter than average. Feels more equal =)


What about 5'9. Is that ok for you or is that too tall.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Been my experience that the chicks dig guys in the 6' to 6' 4" range the most.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably 5'10 or higher. Just above my height is good enough for me.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

5'6" - 6'0" is ideal for me. But I might go a bit shorter or taller.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

This poll would have been better if the choices were by the inch.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

5' 11" - 6' 4" for me because I'm tall, but if I was shorter (like around 5' 6", the average height for women) I'd be cool with 5' 9" (an inch below male average height) to 6' (2 inches above).


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

This thread just shows me I'm doomed lol 

5'5", 125-130 lbs: yeah I'm Michael J Fox or Kevin Hart sized  

Seriously though, it took till I was 14 to realize girls hate short boys and love tall men - I never gave such an idea a 2nd thought. 

I don't get why girls are insecure about being taller than a guy in heels... this isn't 1950 lol. Men don't have to be bigger or taller than their little lady. But I'm small enough that I'm probably gonna look 14 until I'm 35


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

9'7


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I want to be an inch tall.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

6'2".. I'm in the safe zone!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

191 cm


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

1,88 m. That's Jon Hamm's height in case you're wondering. I always liked his body outline on Mad Men. Of course, body type plays a role also.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

why is there an uhh I'm a dude option? maybe some dudes like guy's or can appreciate what makes a guy attractive in their opinion.

I don't really care personally. Practically speaking I've dated a 6 foot guy and it was awkward for me, but if I liked the guy enough I'd just overlook them being way shorter or taller than me.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

5'10 to 6'0. Anything over 6'0 is too tall for me, since I'm only 5'3.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

None of these ranges are my ideal. If I could have picked more than one range it would have been great. For me anything 5'7"-6'1" works just fine, though I've been attracted to a guy who was just 5'3" before, and the odd guy over 6'1" as well.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

It's nice if the guy is at least a little taller than I am, so 5'9'' and up would be my ideal. It seems like most of the guys I've been attracted to happened to have been between 5'10 and 6'4'', but height has very little to do with it. Height actually isn't all that important to me, and I've dated guys who are shorter than I am.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

winnipegjets said:


> whooohooo. I'm 6'2! Anyway, I read somewhere that on average the taller a man is, the more attractive he is viewed by the opposite sex.


This is true

Only 5'7''

Most women prefer men taller then them


----------



## Dulcinera (Jul 23, 2010)

Attractiveness now measured by the inch? Polls like this drive me crazy. So stupid.

to the guys - which type of p u s s y lip width is most attractive?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

8 feet or go home.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Exactly 5'5" or 165.1 cm.

:duck


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I've dated two 6'0 guys and am now seeing a 5'10 dude. Crazy how much of a difference 2 inches makes in terms of kissing, etc. It's so much easier. I'm 5'2 but prefer guys who are significantly taller than me, so personally, I think 5'10 is the perfect height. I feel protected, but not like I'm out with my father either.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

purplerainx3 said:


> Crazy how much of a difference 2 inches makes in terms of kissing, etc. It's so much easier.


Half the fun is it not being easy 

It's so much better when she has to throw her head back, or you have to pick her up and hold her against the wall.

::teeth


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

6 feet and above. I'm a tall girl and would prefer to date a taller guy.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

komorikun said:


> This poll would have been better if the choices were by the inch.


 :lol This is why I love komorikun.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

5'10 to 5'11 is an average man
6'0 to 6'1 is nearing perfection but not stunning (dated a guy who was 6'1 before)
6'2 is hot
*6'3 to 6'4 is perfect
*6'5 is tall for me.

Guess I voted in the majority category...what do you know, not too hard to figure out society these days...


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well.. Im 5'5 so anyone that tall or taller. Which isnt that difficult to find. My boyfriend is 5'11 and exactly double my weight lol.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I like all different sizes.  I was taller then the last 2 guys I dated. eh, doesn't bother me.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm 5'10... I'm at the 2nd best preferred height


----------



## Ryude (Jul 16, 2013)

Yea I'm 5'6", sucks automatically being discarded before anyone even gets to know you.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

didnt even know this post was on here!
i voted 6'4" b/c they always catch my eyes first
but if only looks actually mattered . . .


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone shorter than me (5'7")

Because short guys need love too :yes


----------

